# Find max core



## infrared (May 28, 2005)

Hey,

I was trying to find the max core on my gfx card (see signature), and it always crashes at around 300mhz, without finding any artefacts, my laptop just freezes    Is this because it went too high or got too hot? It works fine on the 'find max mem'. Was just wandering if there's a specific reason, or whether i just pushed it too far.

Great tool W1zzard!! Thanks m8.

Thanks for any help

~simon


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2005)

it's probably that your individual core just crashes past a certain frequency without generating artifacts .. try settings a frequency limit in settings -> overclocking which keeps the find max functions away from the crash area


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2005)

*cool*

Thanks m8!


~Simon


----------



## 12k (Jun 20, 2005)

Had that same issue...

Solution.... Declocked memory

Find core max followed by find mem max stresses your system beyound its max... - My rig could do 18 hours Prime95, 32M superpi, even 64M pi calculation... - PCmark2004 without any trouble... But it crashed at 610 on core... - Beyound gfx max, but the issue was... My 12V rail kissed 11,45V, which made my rig crash...

- 12k


----------



## infrared (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok,

It crashed 'while' overclocking the gpu, i lowered the memory by about 6mhz before finding the max. ATITool continued increasing the gpu past 300mhz (crash zone) until it crashes. For some reason, like w1zzard said... My gpu just crashes without creating any artifacts beforehand.

It's no problem really, i just set the clock safety limit to 300mhz.

I'm still waiting for winter to come, with a bit of luck, i want to push it past 310mhz *fingers crossed*

The framerate is really pathetic though, achieving a maximum so far of 25fps (20fps not overclocked) I did a benchmark in Doom3, and it gave similar results.   

Conclusion: Bin it and get an ailienware desktop   

~Simon


----------

